
How Radioactive Poison Became the Assassin’s Weapon of Choice - NN88
https://medium.com/matter/how-radioactive-poison-became-the-assassins-weapon-of-choice-6cfeae2f4b53#.hax0s8sm4
======
UnoriginalGuy
Holy heck this article is all over the place, history of nuclear physics? How
radiation works? A full history of everyone involved? Uhh... I am patient and
love a good story but this got old because it couldn't decide what it wanted
to be and jumped from around...

According to read time this article takes 25-60 minutes to read. I made it
half way down before I got fed up.

